# Need advice please



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

This morning, my two 8 month old German Shepherds were spayed. I brought them home at 5:00. Both of them seem in a lot of pain. They were given pain meds at the vets, but they're just laying and crying. They both went poo, and it was very runny.
Is there something I can do for them to help them feel better??? They're breaking my heart just laying there with sad faces, crying.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Does your vet have an after hours number? If so, call them.
If not, try calling another one for advice, but you can give them Baby aspirin for pain, 1 for every 20 pounds I believe....Hold on, let me check that reall quick..I was wrong, 1 81mg aspirin for every 15 pounds of weight. Do not let them chew them, they need to swallow them whole, and preferably with some food.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not sure that aspirin right after surgery is such a good idea. . . it's a blood thinner and can encourage bleeding. _See_ e.g.: http://redfernvet.com/post-operative_instructions

Rimadyl is a pretty common pain medication for dogs (can cause liver issues if used for chronic pain relief) - but I'd definitely contact your vet and go with their recommendations. They also can evaluate if there may be an underlying issue that may need attention that could be masked by pain meds.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

IMHO, 
Need to call the vet and make sure this is ok. Once you have them on the phone, they can guide you for pain relief.


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks everyone 

They finally settled down around 3am and had a good deep sleep. Today they are fine. 

I think I was just so upset, because I can't stand to see them hurting and I felt helpless. I love these two so much. They're my babies.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I was quite confused about their being in such pain after bringing them home. (I had my 5 yr old labradore neutered recently and not once did he show pain, just wanted to lick the area which necessitated a cone.) Glad to hear your shepherds are both doing better.


----------

